# Carbon in a planted tank



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

So I was just thinking and started wondering. Does the carbon in the filter possibly filter out the liquid fertalizer I have been using?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some say it pulls out certain nutrients, others say its BS. Most people that run planted tanks don't use carbon in their filters. You don't really need it unless something needs to be removed from your water and it is really only effective for about 2wks before it needs to be replaced.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Am replacing old HOB with a AquaClear. So I will just use the foam and BioMax. How long would wait till removing the old one? Couple of weeks?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, just run side-by-side for about 2wks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

RonB said:


> So I was just thinking and started wondering. Does the carbon in the filter possibly filter out the liquid fertalizer I have been using?


Yep.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The reason there is debate is because carbon does not take out everything. The good things that it can remove are not a major issue in most tanks. So in order for carbon to be a problem the tank has to be so well balanced that the limiting factors are trace elements and micronutrients, most planted tanks are not this well balanced. This is exactly what results in some people seeing a difference in how well their plants do with carbon and others seeing no difference and claiming it as bunk. They think it is bunk unless it happens to them (a common cause for debate in this hobby).


----------

